# MIJ Washburn Eagle



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

$500, not played since the 80's.



























:bow:
plays like something that plays really well!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I really like that! Give me a double cut any day.


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I really like that! Give me a double cut any day.


yeah man. It's amazing.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

What a crazy guitar!!Congrat!!!I want it,i want it....!!!!!!!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Those were great guitars but the necks are like baseball bats. When they first built them they only had a dealer netork of about 10 US stores. Because of the demand from people asking their local stores to order them, that number grew like wildfire pretty well overnight.............


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wooow ! Nice one, I love woody guitars!


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> Those were great guitars but the necks are like baseball bats..


are we talking about the same guitar?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, what a beauty. Congratulations! Love the two tones and that classic striping effect... kind of reminds me of the old Aria guitars, but nicer.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I have the exact same amp. Quite a little devil, eh? :smilie_flagge17:


Beautiful guitar by the way!


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

reminds me alot of some of the old neck through Aria Pros and Vantages that were around in the late 70s early 80s. Very sweet guitar.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, that is one nice looking guitar.


----------



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## Oscar (Sep 23, 2008)

*Washburn Falcon*

What you have is a Washburn Falcon. This model guitar was produced in larger volume compared to the Eagle. The Eagle is the rarer model of the "wing series". The difference is that the backside of the body on an Eagle has a cutaway for more comfort "the falcon is flat". Also the knobs are metal consisting of Brass or chrome along with gold plated hardware "not all Eagles consist of gold plated hardware". So thats basically the difference. The "Eagle" is a more fancy guitar of the "Wing Series".


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There is very little difference between the Falcon and Eagle other than looks. I had an Eagle and other than some wing inlays, brass appointments, and some albalone inlaid around the body and neck, the guitar was pretty much the same as this one.............


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful guitars.

I worked in a shop that dealt Washburn. We had one of the White with gold Eagles.

As I recall it was evey inch a Les Paul (with a double cutaway of course) and very nicely ornamented. Again, as I recall, it was also neck heavy which is the only reason I dodn't grab it when it was sold off at a discount as N.O.S.

Of course, that was long time ago and my memory may be playing tricks on me regarding the neck heaviness.


----------

